# 2008 Yamaha 25hp......installing slotted pilot screws.



## Shadetreeoutboard (Jan 25, 2021)

Attempted to carefully adjust pilot screws on carbs and one of those stupid epa screws snapped off,go figure. No problem though got it with some small hemostats . Installed the two new screws,initial setting at 2 1/2 turns out. Went and ran it to warm up and ended up with a nice slick tune in at just a micron over 2 3/4 turns out,runs outstadding!


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

Looks like 2021 is already shining on you! Good deal!


----------



## Shadetreeoutboard (Jan 25, 2021)

Yes in deed. I had some inside scoop on the screws. A friend of mine has an engine like mine an said several years back his mechanic had changed out the screws so he could actually adjust the carbs. So I got to lookin into it and found the part # and got some and changed em out this past weekend.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Those EPA screws are a fragile design. Replaced mine in a 2006 with the slotted.


----------



## Bcomp866 (Mar 1, 2021)

I am having trouble with my 2008 Yamaha F20 ESH 4stroke at idle. The idle isn’t terrible but isn’t great, other than that it runs great especially at WOT. The plug that blocks the pilot screw was popped out long ago and someone had adjusted it. So I decided to tune my single carb. I have the screw at 1.25 turns out but it is weird because it doesn’t make a ton of difference when I turn it in or out. Am I tuning it wrong or could the pilot screw be messed up? Maybe i should replace the screw and retune? Does anyone know of a good method to go by when adjusting the pilot screw on these smaller engines? Thanks!


----------

